# First park board opinions?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Yo, I'm looking for my first board mainly a park board with the occasional freeride. I'm 19 years old 5'll and 160 pounds with shoe size 11.5. I've found some mad deals on:

07 Rome Graft 155- like it cause it's a little wider 
07 Burton Custom 156
08 Atomic Hatchet 156

Will they be wide enough for 11.5 shoe size? Which do you think is best?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

i like the custom and i dont know if it is wide enought but they sell a custom wide board


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah theyll be fine... but you should look for some of last years models of the burton clash and the forum youngblood... or this years forum youngblood... those are all great park boards...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

oh yeah fyi if you want a wider board which with the forum youngblood this years you should be fine but for some reason if you do want a wider board they do come in 156 and 156 wide... im pretty sure of it... well its every other length they come in wide...


----------

